# Arylett Charnoa vs blazheirio889



## TruetoCheese (Mar 4, 2015)

[size=+2]*Arylett Charnoa vs blazheirio889*[/size]



> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*blazheirio889's Active Squad*

 *Eledancia*, female Gardevoir [Trace] @ Leftovers
 *Phalanx*, male Cradily [Suction Cups] @ Big Root
 *Adamantite*, male Anorith [Battle Armor]
 *Kreskin*, male Zorua [Illusion] @ Lucky Egg
 *Lapudo*, female Venonat [Tinted Lens]
 *Meihua*, female Mienfoo [Inner Focus]
 *Brainfart*, female Whismur [Soundproof] @ Lucky Egg
 *Phyconuke*, female Skrelp [Adaptability] @ Lucky Egg
 *Parapluie*, female Helioptile [Dry Skin] @ Sun Stone
 *Palladion*, male Honedge [No Guard] @ Lucky Egg

*Arylett Charnoa's active squad*

 *Psudoka* the female Larvitar [Guts]
 *Luperia* the female Treecko [Overgrow] @ Leaf Stone
 *Flarrai* the female Pidgeotto [Keen Eye]
 *Alterra* the female Zigzagoon [Pickup] @ Eviolite
 *Valight* the male Dragonair [Shed Skin]
 *Naxalge* the female Zorua [Illusion] @ Shell Bell
 *Kujata* the female Butterfree [Compound Eyes] @ King's Rock
 *Arylett* the female Fennekin [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
 *Miltia* the female Fletchling [Gale Wings]
 *Lunaris* the male Riolu [Steadfast] @ Soothe Bell


-blazheirio889 sends out first
-Arylett Charnoa sends out and commands
-blazheirio889 commands
-I ref!

Goooooo!

So many Lucky Eggs...


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hrrrrmmmm let's use Nuke, why not.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 4, 2015)

This is really nitpicky and not super relevant to anything, but I noticed that you put my name first in the thread title. From what I've observed, the challenger's name goes first and then the one who accepted the challenge goes last. I haven't seen that written down anywhere. But I thought I'd point that out.

Now, it's time for me to commence losing! Or maybe I'll win, but that's only if I'm lucky.

Okay, that's enough of that! Let's go with Arylett, because I want my Braixen, dammit!

Nothing too fancy pants, let's just use Light Screen, then Will-O-Wisp, and then we can go for some direct damage here, Psychic. On the second action, if he has used any moves to boost his own stats already at this point, use Psych Up. If Protect, Substitute, some other move is used to prevent Psychic from connecting on the last action, then throw up a Safeguard instead.

*Light Screen ~ Will-O-Wisp/Psych Up if a stat-boosting move has been used previously ~ Psychic/Safeguard if Protect, Substitute, or any other move is used that prevents Psychic from connecting*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 4, 2015)

I was somewhat wondering if there's a rule to it, so I just went with the alphabet's judgement. I do see some battles now that have the challenger as the second name.

I'm guessing this came about as maybe the Challenge Board listing battles as challenger first. Eh, it doesn't seem to have any immediate effect.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 4, 2015)

Right, we don't want to take a Will-o-Wisp or a Psychic, so go ahead and give me a *small Substitute*. *Toxic* before that Safeguard can come up, and end with *Venoshock* for some nice damage.

*Substitute ~ Toxic ~ Venoshock*

Edit: And it doesn't really matter whose name goes first, really :P


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 4, 2015)

It’s a warm and sunny day in Asber. _Out_side. As true as that might be, everyone knows that it’s way more fun to have Pokemon battles with an unlimited pool of resources to abuse. _In_side. 

Both battlers step onto the scene, and, without delay, throw their Pokeballs into the fray. The spheres bounce off the astroturf, splitting open blasting out the first two contenders. The force of the throws filling them with energy.

By the left of the field purrs a small fox-like creature covered in pale yellow fur. She materializes with her head pointing downwards, inspecting the light tug of a necklace on her form. Nestled on top of her chest is a small, rounded egg. Content in this find, she turns and yips at her trainer while wiggling her ears.

A soggy smack interrupts their bonding, the sound of a shell of dry leaf being punched into the ground by a damp body. Phyconuke the Skrelp’s body rustles as she hops to attention on the battlefield. Despite what her permanently baggy eyes suggest, she is completely awake for this battle. Her back is nearly straight, the blunted spike on her head pointing confidently up at the sky. At least, where the sky would've been if they weren't inside. She shoots a glance at the flooring between them and her back antenna rustles in anticipation. There’s water down there.


*Round One*


*Arylett Charnoa*
Oo

Arylett
Female Fennekin [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _"Is that a fish? :o"_
*Light Screen~Will-O-Wisp/Psych Up~Psychic/Safeguard*

* blazheirio889*
Oo

Phyconuke
Female Skrelp [Adaptability] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _"blurble"_
*Substitute(10%)~Toxic~Venoshock*​

Arylett begins the battle by planting her forepaws in front of her. She closes her eyes and scrunches her head up; the tufts of red fur in her ears stiffen in response. She wants to win this battle- she wants to win it a lot. _Like, a lot._ She opens one eye to take a careful look at what her opponent is doing. The Skrelp is absent-mindedly smoothing her crinkly down. She looks…venomous, right? Arylett barks, causing a shimmering wall of light manifests in front of her. It fades for now, but the faint outline of it can be seen in front of her, waiting to disperse any threat.

What Phyconuke had actually been doing was not smoothing skin, but shaking off some of the excess of her shell. Excess flakes pool at her feet. She pulls her head back and shuts her eyes, thrusting her snout forward and breathing into the discarded pile. The flakes shift and move, whirling upward into the vague shape of a Skrelp. Phyconuke puffs as the energy leaves her and breathes life into her frail, but acceptable substitute. After a moment of admiring her work, she puffs up her chest. The substitute does the same.

Arylett, having bored of the slow beginning, crouches low onto the turf. A pale blue flicker runs across her large pupils. Two dancing flames spring to life in front of her, and begin to waltz towards Phyconuke. The poison type shivers in place, shocked by the flame. It looks so dry, so painful. Her substitute leaps in the way of the will-o-wisp’s winding path, and the fire burns out harmlessly against its exterior. The Fennekin wriggles her nose in annoyance.

Phyconuke shakes her head, the dancing flames now leaving her mind. Her mind begins to rumble with revenge, her body does the same, producing several toxins normally used to ward off predators. She lurches her head forward, the only way she knows how to look menacing. Arylett perks up an ear, confused as to what it happening. Phyconuke emits a gargled sound, which could be interpreted as a chuckle on a good day, and fires a blob of goo straight out of her snout. The thick purple sludge sails through the air at the fox. She has barely any time to react, and halfway through a leap to the side it streaks across her fur. She cries out as the toxins hiss and steam on her skin, an unnatural heat that cuts into her body and seeps deep inside. Phyconuke gargles happily, snout moving like a kazoo. _That sure put the nuke in Phyconuke!_

She shuts her muzzle, not allowing herself to wail any longer. Instead, she cries out in her mind, tying the bursts of pain together into one monstrous tightened shock of pain. She forces the psychic energy downwards, gulping in the process. She can’t lose her cool now. She snaps her snout shut and hums quietly, calming the air around her. Her fur begins to glisten as if sunlight is constantly upon it. A thin white veil wraps around the Fennekin, protecting her from any more nasty attempts to poison her immune system. Arylett winces, wishing she had thought of this sooner. Angry, she looks up snarls at the Skrelp, almost daring her to poison her again.

Phyconuke is more than happy to oblige. Her snout nudges upwards in a pout and she snorts loudly. Her purple belly begins to churn and rumble audibly. The toxin it had made before must be made stronger, more powerful, more dangerous. She balances herself on the astroturf with her fins, lining up her snout with the still growling Fennekin, and fires. What begins as a fine jet of purple then sprays outwards in a rough cone. Before it can reach its target, the shimmering wall appears in front of the Fennekin. Parts of the sludge smack against the translucent barrier, but some still shoot through. Arylett shuts her eyes and raises a paw to intercept the remaining goo, but it seems to splatter harmlessly over her. She drops her paw to the ground. The substance sticks to the turf. She turns to the Skrelp, wondering why she would use the same attack twice. The goo bubbles at her feet. Cautiously, she lifts her paw again to inspect it when the pain hits her. Where the toxic had struck began to flare up, a caustic burn rippling across the inside of her skin, right below the surface. She shivers and convulses in pain, trying to bite and scratch at the searing, venomous shock. Tufts of fur fall to the ground, ripped from where the burning seeps. The poison jolts her one more time, a warning that this battle is now on a timer.


*Arylett Charnoa*
Oo

Arylett
Female Fennekin [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 90% | Energy: 93%
Condition: Severely Poisoned(1% this round, 2% next round). Light Screen up(2 more actions), Safeguard up(4 more actions)
_"Ow ow ow, not a fish. Not a fish!"_
*Light Screen~Will-o-Wisp~Safeguard*

*blazheirio889*
Oo

Phyconuke
Female Skrelp [Adaptability] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 90% | Energy: 88%
Condition: Has a Substitute(10%)
_"blurble! :>"_
*Substitute(10%)~Toxic~Venoshock*​

*Calculations:*
Arylett’s Health: 100% - 1 (Toxipoison) – 9 (Venoshock) = 90%
Arylett’s Energy: 100% - 1*3 (Light Screen) - 3 (Will-o-Wisp) – 1 (Safeguard) = 93%

Phyconuke’s Health: 100% – 10 (Substitute) = 90%
Phyconuke’s Energy: 100% – 5 (Substitute) – 4 (Toxic) – 3 (Venoshock) = 88%


*Notes:*
-Arylett outspeeds Phyconuke (60 > 30). And, for future reference, how would I measure speed stage changes? Multipliers or deduct/add a flat amount per stage? Is there a norm?
-If any crits happen, or any moves with secondary effects connect, etc. I'll mention them here. *GASP* There were no crits this round!
-Toxic didn’t need an accuracy check, since Skrelp is part poison. Will-o-Wisp bounced off the sub.
-Venoshock on a poisoned target took only 4% energy after the Adaptability boost, because that’s what makes sense flavor-wise. It would've also done a whopping 19% damage if it weren't for Light Screen. I applied the Light Screen modifier after Adaptability. 19% for 4%, christ
-Arylett Safeguarded on the final action due to there being a Sub up.
-Derp derp I didn't realise the images were broken at first because Fennekin and Skrelp didn't exist in BW >.>;
-Call it sleepless reffing, but I didn't realise I was writing in present tense.

- blazheirio889 commands
- Arylett Charnoa commands
- Reeeeeeeef


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 5, 2015)

Your prose is quite good. Present tense is certainly acceptable when it comes to writing; as long as you stick to one tense, it's all good. It meanders slightly at places where you focus a bit too much on the Pokemon's thoughts sometimes (like in the beginning of the paragraph where Arylett used Safeguard), but overall I'm pleasantly surprised. Good job!
(as a side note I am highly amused by Nuke's snout being compared to a kazoo)

Since calculating Venoshock damage is all multiplicative anyway, the final figure would've been the same wherever you applied Adaptability or Light Screen modifiers. Things might've been different if there were stat boosts, though. This is encroaching on advanced ref territory, but I encourage you to think of the path the attack takes, so to say. I would apply Adaptability, then Nuke's special attack modifier, then Light Screen, and finally Arylett's special defense modifier. Hope that makes sense?

Venoshock is a tricky case. I would put it at 4% base energy (the database seems to put it at 3% so I suppose it didn't round up?), and then take off 1% due to STAB. However, as long as you're within 1%, and you're consistent about whether you apply STAB or anti-STAB (STAB required on damage, obviously), it should be good. However, 19% for 3 or 4% is pretty huge, I'd agree. It does make most sense flavour-wise (and good job on thinking about that!), though we may adjust it in the future... For now, though, we should stick to the figures we have now (and I'm not just saying that because it benefits me :P).

As for speed, it's additive. The amount varies between ref, between 10 and 20; personally, I add or subtract 15 for each stage.

I'll post commands later.

EDIT: Wait, I forgot to mention. Just for this test battle, if you could post your rolls, including what numbers would be needed to activate the effect, that would be great.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 5, 2015)

Prose comment noted. I'll post my rolls starting the next round. Going by theoretical point of application of a boost when making calcs makes perfect sense, yes. The Venoshock energy was at 3 before I had to apply the modifier for adaptability, so it went up one.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 5, 2015)

Adaptability only increases energy cost for unSTAB'd moves, as per its description. The base power of the move doesn't change; it's the STAB modifier (which doesn't impact energy) that does.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 5, 2015)

blazheirio889 said:


> Adaptability only increases energy cost for unSTAB'd moves, as per its description. The base power of the move doesn't change; it's the STAB modifier (which doesn't impact energy) that does.


Ah, I thought I read that clearly. Apologies; edited.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 6, 2015)

goddamnit I had my entire post typed up and then the forums blipped and I lost my post whyyy

Okay uh. Nuke, while we having some breathing room, let's try to get to the water. Use *Surf* and try to ride the wave back into the pool -- if necessary, focus less on damaging Arylett and more on getting yourself into the pool. Then, fire a *Gunk Shot* at her, and end with *Venoshock*.

On the second action, if you're unable to hit Arylett or her sub for whatever reason, or if she has clones, use *Rain Dance*. Also do that on the third action, unless rain is already up, in which case... wow, you need a better support movepool. *Chill*, I guess.

Any time you're in the pool and not attacking, try to keep yourself submerged! Hopefully that will give us a nice buffer against Arylett's attacks, especially any nasty burns she might try to fire at you.

*Surf ~ Gunk Shot/Rain Dance ~ Venoshock/Rain Dance/Chill*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 7, 2015)

First off, let's lessen the impact of the pain! *Sunny Day* to see if we can also evaporate that pool of water a bit and perhaps make things less effective before Nuke pulls off the *Surf*. After that, *Psychic* to remove the Substitute! Finally, let us see if we get that *Will-O-Wisp* off this time! It's gonna hurt, Arylett, but it's all right. We've taken worse. If that Substitute isn't gone somehow when Psychic is used in the second action, then just use *Flamethrower.*

*Sunny Day ~ Psychic ~ Will-O-Wisp/Flamethrower if Sub is still standing*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 8, 2015)

*Round Two*


*Arylett Charnoa*
Oo

Arylett
Female Fennekin [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 90% | Energy: 93%
Condition: Severely Poisoned(1% this round, 2% next round). Light Screen up(2 more actions), Safeguard up(4 more actions)
_"Ow ow ow, not a fish. Not a fish!"_
*Sunny Day ~ Psychic ~ Will-O-Wisp/Flamethrower if Sub is still standing*

*blazheirio889*
Oo

Phyconuke
Female Skrelp [Adaptability] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 90% | Energy: 88%
Condition: Has a Substitute(10%)
_"blurble! :>"_
*Surf ~ Gunk Shot/Rain Dance ~ Venoshock/Rain Dance/Chill*​

Phyconuke’s body tenses as she hears her trainer’s orders. _She can finally join the water? Hurray!_ Arylett’s ears perk up at hearing the yelp of joy from the Skrelp, and she bears her fangs in a nasty grin. She lifts her head to the ceiling and howls; Phyconuke shrieks in response. At the tip of Arylett’s snout a sphere of orange and yellow pours in from the air, the colours coursing around each other like wavy bands. With a final, emphatic cry to her screech, Arylett pumps the ball into the air, where it sits and bathes the arena in a harsh light.

Phyconuke finds her skin cracking and withering in the sudden heat. Deciding that this can’t go on any longer, she flaps her fins up and down and puffs her snout, attempting to physically pump water out of the pool. The center of the floor obliges, sinking and opening to reveal a glorious stretch of water in the vague outline of a pokeball. Phyco pulls the waves from the pool, wrapping them around her and, more importantly, behind her. Dancing lines of reflected light flicker on the roof and steam hisses as the tide hits the astroturf. Phyco wills it forward, making sure to perch herself on the top of the wave. As it passes over the center, Phyco slows it somewhat and drops down into the slightly more meagre  pool. The wave continues onwards, meeting the wall of light in front of Arylett with a dull thwap. Arylett twitches in surprise, she didn’t expect such a significant amount of water to break through, and in her shock she doesn’t react quickly enough to the wave.

Frustrated with her luscious fur being drenched, she shakes about for a moment, clearing wayward droplets. Her mind twinges and focuses the irritation and the pain into a sharp point, and she bellows the mental shock towards Phyconuke. If one payed close attention, they would see the air warp and whip around the bolt’s path. The Skrelp bobs playfully in the water, completely ignorant to the oncoming bolt. And rightfully so; her substitute leaps in the way and is pummeled for her troubles. Her last action is a sad look at Phyconuke with its nonexistent eyes. The flakes burst open and Phyconuke stops bobbing.

She swims to the edge of the pool and perches her snout on the astroturf. Her belly twists and turns as the poison organs reorient themselves for a…different kind of toxin. A foul smell warns Arylett of the coming barrage, and she attempts to run out of the way. It does her no good. Phyconuke shows her first-hand why there’s a nuke in her name and jettisons a volley of precisely aimed gunk at the Fennekin. The little fox attempts to leap away from the first blob, but it smacks into her backside and veers her jump off course. Before she can land another shot smacks into her, pushing her further towards the wall. The force of the blasts pummels her soft skin, slamming into it and causing her to arch her whole body in reactionary pain. She cries out as the last shot is flung into her ear, ruining her well-trimmed hair.

_That does it. No one messes with the ear hair._ Arylett leaps to her feet with surprising vigor, catching Phyconuke off guard. The Skrelp has little time to react as another chain of dancing wisps begins to float towards her. She tries to duck into the water but finds the edge of the pool too shallow. Her snout puffs outwards in panting breaths as she swims towards the slightly less shallow center. Her skin seems much heavier now, drier and more painful to live in. She turns to look up at the bright ball of light illuminating the field, giving the will-o-wisp enough time to braze her fin. She winces and grasps at the blue flap with her other blue flap, trying to rest it under the water. The dark purple bruise does not fade when submerged, and the movement causes Phyco to cry out in pain.

Arylett, unsure of whether her will-o-wisp hit its mark, drops her wall of light and steps towards the pool. Who knows, maybe she can clean the stench off her coat from the water? Surely her opponent wouldn’t let her fight in this state.  She crouches low as she approaches the edge, and lifts her head ever so slightly so she can look over the brim. The toxins, as if they have a mind of their own, decide it’s about time to wreak havoc. They jolt her straight upright in a blast of pain. Phyconuke grins from the surface of the pool, jerking her head up close to the edge and spraying acidic liquid over the Fennekin. Arylett gasps, _it wasn’t this painful before!_ She coughs and barks, trying to remove the goo from her snout, but its already forced its way inwards and trickles down her body. Arylett gulps, she can feel the acidic burning getting closer to the slow trickle of the poison already inside her. She closes her eyes and runs away from the pool, attempting to flee the inevitable pain. But it can’t be helped, as the two toxins touch and searing fire erupts inside her once more, running rampant just under her skin, just out of reach.

*Arylett Charnoa*
Oo

Arylett
Female Fennekin [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 50%(capped) | Energy:76%
Condition: Severely Poisoned(2% this round, 3% next round). Safeguard up (1 more action). Sunny Day up (6 more actions)
_"It buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurns"_
*Sunny Day~Psychic~Will-o-Wisp*

*blazheirio889*
Oo

Phyconuke
Female Skrelp [Adaptability] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 89% | Energy: 74%
Condition: Burned (3% damage).
_"ow mah hand"_
*Surf~Gunk Shot~Venoshock*

​*Calculations:*
Arylett’s Health: 90% - 4 (Surf) – 18 (Gunk Shot) – 19 (Venoshock) – 2% (Toxipoison) = 50%
Arylett’s Energy: 93% - 4 (Sunny Day) – 5 (Psychic) – 3 (Will-o-Wisp) – 1*2 (Light Screen) – 1*3 (Safeguard) = 76%

Phyconuke’s Sub: 10% - 13 (Psychic) = -3% _(Destroyed!)_ (Eradicated, decimated, terminated~)
Phyconuke’s Health: 90% - 1 (Burn) = 89%
Phyconuke’s Energy: 88% - 4 (Surf) – 7 (Gunk Shot) – 3 (Venoshock) = 74%

*Rolls: *
Surf: Crit roll (50/1000, NO CRIT.
Psychic: 10% confusion chance (58/100), MISS. Crit roll (89/100), NO CRIT.
Gunk Shot: 80% Accuracy (3/100), HIT. 30% poison chance (64/100), MISS.  Not that it would’ve mattered… Crit roll (55/100), NO CRIT.
Will-o-Wisp: 75% Accuracy (52/100), HIT.
Venoshock: Crit roll (2/100), CRIT.



*Notes: *
-Venoshock crit, but hit the damage cap anyway.
-Light Screen fell after the second action.
-Surf was slated to do 18% damage before Sunny Day dropped it to 12%. I was planning to take off 2% damage because some of the force would be lost as it dipped Phyco into the pool, but I increased that to 3% because it would have to take more water away from the surf to carry Phyco if it was Sunny.  
  The damage was then halved when it hit Light Screen, which brought it to 4.5% and was duly rounded to 4%. 
  The energy remained at 4% throughout because Phyco was still conjuring the same amount of water, just using it differently.

-It was easy enough for Phyco to bob back into the water between actions, though the pool was shallowed by the Sunny Day. Considering Skrelp are based on seahorses, and I’d imagine they would hide from predators by pretending to be seaweed, staying submerged wouldn’t be a problem.

-Though, because of the large speed difference between Phyco and Arylett (Double!), I let Will-o-Wisp hit because firstly Phyco would not have had enough time to submerge(in the dwindling pool of water, mind) after surfacing to fire a Gunk Shot. And secondly, with Gunk Shot somehow being a physical attack(I don't even know), I moved Phyco as close as possible to Arylett to do it. I took the pool as being slightly shallower at the edges so Pokemon trapped inside there would have an easier time getting out. Of course, this meant Phyco couldn't submerge near the edge and had to get towards the center, by which point Will-o-Wisp passed it's accuracy check.

-For future reference, I’m going by the new crit percentages in the D&E guide, which is a 10% on most standard attacks.
-While rereading the Adaptability description I noticed it said “any moves” outside the Pokemon’s STAB would cost 1.2x more energy. Would this apply to non-damaging attacks? (So far it wouldn’t have mattered, as Phyco only used sub, which would get kicked up by 1% energy. But I would like to know).
-19% for 3%, christ.
-Sorry for the delay! Suddenly classes...


-Unsure of what to do about this battle now, but just for procedure:
- Arylett commands
- blaize commands
- Reffin'


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 9, 2015)

Your calculations look pretty good. Technically it doesn't matter since Arylett hit the cap anyway, but I do want to see how you handle crits, so if you could post the damage calculation of Venoshock with the crit, that'd be great. Also, this isn't explicitly stated in the status section of the d&e guide, but burn and poison don't flare up at the end of the round and deal 3%; rather, they're constant minor sources of pain. So since Nuke was only burned for one action, she should've taken only 1% from the burn.
Those are quite minor things, though, so you're doing very well!

I'm very pleased with how you handled the Surf and Nuke trying to hide in the pool. These sorts of judgment calls are one of the harder parts of being a ref and you interpreted the situation well without biasing it towards the commander (I mean, just because someone explains how something might go, doesn't mean it necessarily will work :P). Two nitpicks, though -- I don't think Sunny Day would've caused the pool to dwindle much at all, though Surf would, and the water spread out by the Surf would've evaporated more quickly due to the sun. So I agree with your pool-dwindling thing, but not quite with how it was explained. Also, since more water was used to sweep Nuke into the pool, I would've lowered base damage (perhaps by 0.66x or so) instead of docking a few points off the final damage. It really doesn't matter much here since I got around the same figure, but it would make a much bigger difference if all the damage multipliers went the same way, so I thought I'd tell you now. Anyway, the final results of both of these things are the same, so no need for corrections.

Finally, prose. It seems you described Sunny Day as a hot orb hovering in the corner of the room. Sunny Day (and weather moves in general) can't be used indoors unless otherwise specified due to some arena explanation. Since this is a test battle, anything goes, so weather moves should definitely work; I'd probably just describe it as the building's ceiling opening up or something. And there's a minor error here: "Arylett yips to her feet with surprising vigor..." I think you mean "leaps to her feet" or "yips and leaps to her feet" or something like that? Besides those things, though, I have no real complaints. Good job!

As for Adaptability, uh. Hm. Not entirely sure, I'll have to bring that up in the question or suggestion box.

You've been doing very well, so I think I'll be able to approve you in a round or two!


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 10, 2015)

Comments noted. Yips has been corrected (YOU SAW NOTHING) I've changed the burn damage as well. (NOTHING, I SAY) Surf splaying the pool's innards out instead of Sunny Day evaporating it is a more sane explanation indeed.

Ah, I was unsure what to do about Sunny Day in case the arena couldn't actually open up or whatever. Obviously the most logical conclusion was to make a MINIATURE SUN >.>;

Venoshock, with Adaptability and STAB accounted for, would normally d 19%. A crit would add half the base power of 130 regardless of other effects, which would be rounded to about 6%. Resulting in a 25% final value.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 10, 2015)

Okay, after thinking about it a bit and bringing it up in the suggestion box, I think the nitpick about Sunny Day is moot now (I mean, why is it you can't make it rain in a building but you can in /space/?). So you can have your miniature sun :D

And yeah, crit handled well, good job. (25% for 3% sweet jesus)


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 14, 2015)

Please note that this is just so I can learn the proper way to issue a DQ warning, *it is not an actual DQ warning.*

DQ warning for Arylett Charnoa, you have roughly 30~ hours from now to post your commands.

Posting this a little early since I'll be busy in a midterm later.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 14, 2015)

Since there isn't an actual need to completely follow DQ protocol, I'll be issuing the DQ now.

blazheirio889 gets $20, Phyconuke the Skrelp gains 1 EXP and 1 Happiness
Arylett Charnoa was DQed so does not receive monies, Arylett the Fennekin gains 1 EXP and 1 Happiness.
I get $15

Thank you and good night.


----------

